# Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr



## Chimera (21. September 2014)

*Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Evga hat sich die Kritik bei der letzten Version anscheinend zu Herzen genommen und mittlerweile ne neue Version von PrecisionX released: Precision X 16: Evga Precision X 16. Diese ist nun wahrlich anders und erscheint nicht mehr wie ne Kopie des alten rivabasierten Precision X. Es bedarf aber einiger Umgewöhnung, denn auch das Menü für die Einstellungen ist nun ganz anders (Bilder Anhang) und wohl nicht jeder (wie z.B. ich  ) kommt damit gleich super zurecht.
Jedenfalls ist es schön zu sehen, dass Evga doch auf die Kritik (ob zu Recht oder Unrecht ist ne andere Sache, die zu ermüdender Häufigkeit schon zu oft durchgekaut wurde) der Nutzer hörte und diesmal auch gleich die Option für ein LCD von G15/G19/G501 miteinfügte. Tja, dummerweise ist auch diese ganz anders als bei den rivabasierten Tools: es wird alles in einer Kolone von oben nach unten angezeigt und nicht wie beim alten Precision oder AB, von links nach rechts. Evtl. wird dies noch behoben, wäre jedenfalls schön 
Leider scheint es noch immer Bugs zu haben, weshalb im Evga Forum mittlerweile ein Thread zum melden der Bugs eröffnet wurde: EVGA PrecisionX 16 5.2.0 bug report thread... - EVGA Forums. Zudem gibt es noch keine neuen Skins bzw. funzen die alten nicht, was für mich auch ein Grund war, weshalb ich wieder zurück zum alten ging.
Downloaden kann man es entweder über Steam oder über die Website von Evga (als Standalone und ohne Steam-Anbindung).


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Oh, ja. Sieht doch bissel anders aus. Oh, die Anzahl der Bugs (lt. Thread) sind ja schon einige (auch vertraute)...


----------



## Teo_90 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Um es milde auszudrücken .. das Teil is Crap


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*



Teo_90 schrieb:


> Um es milde auszudrücken .. das Teil is Crap


 
Wieso, zu viele Bugs ?


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Crap ist es sicher nicht, es ist halt einfach anders. Man muss es halt auch mal ganz klar sagen: wer bisher nur den Afterbummser oder das alte Precision/Precision X genutzt hat und an die einfache Bedienung dort gewöhnt ist, der ist halt auch bissel verwöhnt (wie ging es nochmals: Was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass isst er nicht?) und muss sich erst an ne neue Umgebung gewöhnen  Ok, dass es noch paar Bugs hat, ist ja auch logisch, was ja jedem mit bissel realistischer Wahrnehmung auch klar sein sollte. Denn alles was auf dem Riva-Code basiert, profitiert von jaaaaaaaaahrelanger Optimierung und da ist es logisch, dass mit der Zeit Bugs beseitigt wurden.
Precision X 16 jedoch basiert nun auf was neuem, eigenem und da ist es nun mal auch normal, dass Fehler vorhanden sein können. Weiss, 90% hier im Forum sind ja alles Programmiergenies und könnten es sicher ne million Mal besser machen (sind wohl nur zu bequem um es zu machen oder eben doch keine Genies  ?), aber Evga ist da nun mal auf Neuland und ehrlich gesagt: besser als so manch anderes Design ist es schon  Mir fehlt einfach noch, dass Drerex gleiche/ähnliche Skins wie schon für den alten Precision X macht, so wie sein Air Frame Design (DAS find ich mal geil, vorallem nicht so abgenudelt 08/15  ). Hier noch mal der Vergleich zu anderen Tools: 1. Precision X mit Air Frame Skin, 2. Galaxy Xtreme Tuner und 3. TGT Big Bang (welches es nicht mehr gibt, da ja TGT nicht mehr ist). Ehrlich gesagt, vorallem gegenüber dem Galaxy Tool sieht das Evga schon um einiges besser aus  Das TGT Tool ist halt eher minimalistisch. Asus GPU Tweak oder Zotac Firestorm hab ich gar nicht erst erwähnt, da die wiederum wie ein AB-Abklatsch aussehen.
Fazit: Lassen wir Evga mal die Zeit, um die Bugs zu beheben und urteilen dann z.B. mal in nem Jahr. Wenn es dann immer noch bugverseucht ist oder es keine Skins gibt, ja dann kann man es begründet(!) Crap nennen


----------



## Teo_90 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Doch es hat schon teilweise große Bugs. Einer wäre z.B., dass die Voltage nicht übernommen wird ...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*



Teo_90 schrieb:


> Doch es hat schon teilweise große Bugs. Einer wäre z.B., dass die Voltage nicht übernommen wird ...


Ja, das habe ich gestern abend auch gemerkt...


----------



## Chimera (26. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Also bei mir werden Änderungen an der Spannung bisher problemlos übernommen: Bild 1 stock 875mV, Bild 2 1000mV und Bild 3 1087mV. Komischerweise wird es beim Kollegen auch nicht übernommen, sondern springt nach nem Klick auf "Apply" gleich wieder zurück. Mittlerweile haben wir die Vermutung, dass es evtl. daran liegt, dass ich das alte Precision X inkl. dem damaligen separaten Voltage Tuner vorher nicht(!) gelöscht hab und er eben schon alles alte zuvor entfernte. Ob dies aber effektiv der Grund ist, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Er wird jedenfalls am Weekend mal auch noch die alte Version dazuinstallieren und dann nochmals gucken.
Komisch ist aber auch, dass bei mir ein Teil der anderen Bugs gar nicht vorhanden sind. So z.B. dass die Lüfterkennlinie nicht übernommen wird, was bei mir auch ganz normal geht. Bei mir funzte anfangs nur der Test nicht bzw. es wollte den OC Scanner nicht starten. Jetzt nach dem Update auf die neue Version vom OC Scanner klappt aber auch dies.
Bzgl. OSD kann ich hingegen nix sagen, da mich das OSD weder interessiert noch nutze ich es (hab ja dafür das Display von der G510). Drum stört es mich auch kein bisschen, wenn dieses noch voller Bugs ist 
Mehr nervt mich, dass Evga die Implementierung der Anzeige auf dem Display bissel verhunzt hat. Vorallem nervend, dass man die Schriftgrösse nicht einstellen kann und so max. 3 Zeilen sichtbar hat (ohne dass man scrollt). Wenn wenigstens mehrere Sachen nebeneinander gingen, dann wär es ja ok, aber so...


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Ich finds besser... Und nach 5min hat man auch gerafft wo was wie wann ist


----------



## Chimera (26. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Ich finds besser... Und nach 5min hat man auch gerafft wo was wie wann ist


 


Psssst, sag's nicht zu laut, denn nicht nur ich hab bissel länger gebraucht  Naja, wenn man an der neuen Optik scheitert, ist es ja noch ok, aber schlimmer find ich immo jene, die auf der Page noch immer nicht den Downloadlink finden (dabei steht ja deutlich "Evga Links -> Download  Download" ). Naja, es ist effektiv nur reine Gewöhnungssache. Wenn man wie ich eh die ganze Zeit über die unterschiedlichsten Tools testet (wenn endlich XFX mal ihr Tool fertig kriegen würd, gäb es wieder was neues zum testen  )  und nicht nur auf eins fixiert ist, dann kommt man zügig zurecht.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Finde die neue optik viel besser  mit der dirrkten temp anzeige 
Und sie länger gebraucht? Wofür? Bedienung und funtkionen sind überschaubar


----------



## King-of-Kings (28. September 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

in verbindung mit meiner gtx970 ein wriklich tolles tool - gefällt mir mitunter auch besser als der gute alte afterburner


----------



## Chimera (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Mittlerweile ist Version 5.2.2 am Start, wo u.a. einige Fixes mit an Bord sind: Precision X 5.2.2 Released - EVGA Forums. Hab's mal upgedated und läuft bei mir noch immer gleich gut wie zuvor, jedoch ist nun die Anzeige im Logi LCD endlich gut bzw. wie es vorher auch beim alten Precision der Fall war: nicht alles wie an ner Kette von oben nach unten aufgereiht, sondern von links nach rechts. Find ich toll, dass sie versuchen die Bugs so schnell wie möglich zu beseitigen und auch, dass sie sich die Mühe nehmen und aktiv im Forum teilnehmen (was ja leider heute keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist bei den Herstellern), sprich auch in die Thread mit den Bug Reports mal reingucken.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*



Spoiler



Fixed overvoltage on GTX 780 and TITAN



Okay, dann gebe ich dem Tool noch mal ne Chance...danke fürs Hinweisen (der Poster über mir ! )


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*



Teo_90 schrieb:


> Doch es hat schon teilweise große Bugs. Einer wäre z.B., dass die Voltage nicht übernommen wird ...


 
1.300 V kann nicht jede karte,da sollte man schon etwas unterscheiden
zb:meine 780 ti Kp bios 1 nur bis 1.200V,bios 2 geht bis 1.300 über den X16 da brauche  ich den EVbot nicht mehr
mit BF4 will er nicht,wenn man x16 ausführt kann man nicht im BF4 zocken,warum????????


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

also bei mir haln n treiberupdate gegen das prob mit der spannung nicht feststellen könn...
hab nun den 344.11 drauf


----------



## Muchi44 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Bei mir wird kein OSD angezeigt obwohl ich RTSS installiert habe. Unter Monitoring Data Settings habe etliche Werte "SHow on OSD" aktiviert doch kein Erfolg. Habt ihr eine Idee?
Müsste nicht auch, wenn ich Precission starte RTSS automatisch mitgestartetw erden, den das funktioniert auch nicht.

Danke


----------



## Chimera (16. November 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*



Muchi44 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird kein OSD angezeigt obwohl ich RTSS installiert habe. Unter Monitoring Data Settings habe etliche Werte "SHow on OSD" aktiviert doch kein Erfolg. Habt ihr eine Idee?
> Müsste nicht auch, wenn ich Precission starte RTSS automatisch mitgestartetw erden, den das funktioniert auch nicht.
> 
> Danke



Wenn du vom Precision X 16 sprichst, tja, dann kannst alles möglioche vom Riva installieren und wirst nie ne Veränderung haben, denn alles rivabasierte hat null Funktionen im neuen Precision. Wenn du ein rivabasiertes Tool willst, um das OSD auf Basis des RTSS nutzen zu können, dann musst(!) du entweder den Afterbummser oder ein altes Precision (in der Version 4.x.x) nutzen, aber nicht das neuste Precision X. 
Das neue Precision X hat ein eigenes OSD, welches ohne zusätzliche Software funzt. Aktivieren kann man das OSD an der auf dem Bild gezeigten Stelle oder man legt in den Settings Tasten fest.


----------



## M-R (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Servus 

bin durch Zufall grad auf die Beiträge hier gestoßen. Hätte da mal eine Frage zu dem OSD weil das hab ich noch nicht zum laufen bekommen und nutze deswegen noch afterburner fürs OSD.
Ich muss also nur die Tasten bei den Settings eintragen und dann kann ich mir das in Spielen alles anzeigen lassen oder muss ich da noch mehr beachten?


----------



## Chimera (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neues Precision X 16 nun zum Download verfügbar -> keine Riva-Kopie mehr*

Musst es 1) aktivieren (siehe Bild) und dann 2) in den Settings auf den beiden Seiten deine Wunschkonfig festlegen. Zu mehr Infos bzgl. wie was wo warum und wann empfiehlt sich ein Blick ins Evga Forum. Da ist auch zu lesen, in welchen Games das OSD bisher funzt, wo es noch paar Bugs hat und wo es bisher überhaupt nicht geht.


----------

